# Divisor de frecuencia original Leea cox 223 b



## pedro braun (Ago 30, 2015)

Hola, mi nombre es Pedro y quisiera preguntar si este divisor de frecuencia tiene los valores correctos.Esta marcado como F.D.cox 15" y pertenece a un parlante Leea cox 223 b. Los valores de los capacitores son de 1 microfaradio. ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 1, 2015)

Poné foto del frente y dorso de la plaqueta por favor , así la podemos comparar con alguna de las que tenemos - ¿Cómo *subo* imágenes y archivos?


----------



## pedro braun (Oct 3, 2015)

Hola;adjunto las fotos del divisor de frecuencias para cox 223b.Los capacitores son todos de 1 microfaradio , 250 volt (hay dos en paralelo)


----------

